# REMOTE IP OP CODING at HOME



## nomadone (Feb 20, 2014)

*looking for Full time STAC IP and OP coders with a minimum of 3 years of experience*

Remote at home coding opportunities are available, But where are they? . ...I can point you in the right direction and offer you FREE advice ! email Bob at nomad1ne@gmail.com for details

Please include as least your zip code or for faster service include your resume.

*IMMEDIATE OPPENINGS!!!! .....looking for Full time STAC IP and OP coders with a minimum of 3 years of experience

DO NOT REPLY IF YOUR QUALIFICATION DO NOT MATCH!
*
Thanks
Bob Centracchio,  CPC PCA


----------



## JP2 (Feb 26, 2014)

nomadone said:


> Remote at home coding opportunities are available, But where are they? . ...I can point you in the right direction and offer you FREE advice ! email Bob at nomad1ne@gmail.com for details
> 
> Please include as least your zip code or for faster service include your resume.
> 
> ...



Hello Bob
I have CPC since 2008 
My zip code is 93710


----------



## nomadone (Feb 27, 2014)

*looking for Full time STAC IP and OP coders with a minimum of 3 years of experience*



jp said:


> Hello Bob
> I have CPC since 2008
> My zip code is 93710




* looking for Full time STAC IP and OP coders with a minimum of 3 years of experience....if you meet this experience then Please email me at nomad1ne@gmail.com *


----------



## shirleyjoan (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello Bob, 
I have CPC,CPC-H since 2004
Zip Code 96929
Shirley


----------



## melclark (Mar 4, 2014)

*Hi bob*

I have done coding for about four years and I am looking for more info on this post. My zip code is 83420

Thank you


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 4, 2014)

I popped in here to see what the original poster had to say, because I'm always looking for opportunities for colleagues that are seeking work.  

I'd like to comment on an observation I made.  

Bob (the original poster) asked anyone who was interested to email him.   Yet, three people apparently did not understand that, and went ahead and responded right here.  

So next time you're wondering "why can't I get a job".....stuff like this could be a reason.  Please *always* follow the directions given by the employer.  Otherwise, you've disqualified yourself before you even have the opportunity for an interview.


----------



## jamesrtaylor (Mar 5, 2014)

Pam Brooks said:


> I popped in here to see what the original poster had to say, because I'm always looking for opportunities for colleagues that are seeking work.
> 
> I'd like to comment on an observation I made.
> 
> ...



Reading is hard, sometimes.


----------



## yohree (Mar 5, 2014)

Great advice Ms. Brooks.


----------



## nomadone (Apr 18, 2014)

Update! !!!
Our coding recruiter is looking for a MINIMUM 3 years experience in coding and MUST be certified. ...if you are interested in learning more please reply with your resume and I will forward your requests to our recruiter. 
Thanks
Robert P Centracchio CPC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 22, 2014)

Pam Brooks said:


> I popped in here to see what the original poster had to say, because I'm always looking for opportunities for colleagues that are seeking work.
> 
> I'd like to comment on an observation I made.
> 
> ...



Pam,
 I notice the same thing you do I really cant believe it.


----------



## sathyaraj (Apr 23, 2014)

hello Bob,

i've certified CPC,CEMC since 2012

http://in.linkedin.com/pub/sathyaraj-b-pharm-cpc-cemc/5b/3b0/726

Thanks,
Sathyaraj B.pharm,CPC,CEMC


----------



## Karen.Byrd (May 1, 2014)

Ms Brooks my thoughts were very similar.  I hope those people take advantage of your observation.
I am seeking remote coding opportunities.  My credentials are RCC and CIRCC since 2008.  I have 10+ years experience in coding for a large hospital advancing from Coding Asst to Senior Coder.  I currently work remotely and provide my own computer and high speed internet.  I would love to forward my resume to you.  My personal email address is karenbyrd01@gmail.com.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## JP2 (May 12, 2014)

Hello Pam,

I have seen your post on other threads here. Why are they always the same negative remark?
 If you cant be civil its probably better not to say anything at all. Dont you think?


----------



## twizzle (May 12, 2014)

Pam was being civil. She recruits coders all the time and her observations are true and accurate.
No negativity on her behalf. Perhaps you should take the trouble to read her response more carefully.
In this competitive job market, why would you consider employing someone who can't even get the first stage of the application process right?
The instructions were very simple.


----------



## jennylynh (May 13, 2014)

JP - I agree with Wassock.  I have seen time and time again people responding in the thread when the employer specifically stated to contact them.


----------

